

RocksIntoGold -A free parable for developers who want to Thrive through the Credit Crunch - cching
http://www.slideshare.net/cching/rocks-into-gold-by-clarke-ching-presentation?type=powerpoint

======
Edinburger
Nice way to explain the benefits of Agile. Really could save your
business/career. And it's quite funny in places.

